# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Autumn in Hanoi: Vietnam Luxury Tour-Luxury Vietnam Tours Vacations

## vietnamtravel

Visitors to Hanoi at this time of year have the chance to enjoy the feel of its romantic and poetic scenes.






*Vietnam Luxury Tour | Luxury Vietnam Tours Vacations: Vietnam Sun & Sea*

*DAY 1: HANOI ARRIVAL [D] (Vietnam Luxury Tour )*
upon arrival, our tour guide and driver will welcome you at the airport; transfer you to the downtown of Hanoi for hotel check-in. Overnight in Hanoi.

*DAY 2: HANOI CITY TOUR [B, L] (luxury tour in vietnam)*
Free morning at leisure. After lunch in the local restaurant, we will start our city tour with most featured places: Ho Chi Minh Complex, contag Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum, President Ho Chi Minh’s stilt House, and the Presidential Palace. We then move to The Temple of Literature – the first university of Vietnam dating back to 1070. Go on with a visit to Hoan Kiem Lake and Ngoc Son Temple . We end the day with water puppet show – one of Vietnamese unique traditions. Dinner and overnight in Hanoi.

*DAY 3: HANOI - MAI CHAU [B, L, D] (Luxury Vietnam Tours Vacations)*
We leave for Mai Chau with stops on the way to take photo of spectacular scenery. Arrive at a White Thai minority around noon and lunch in a family. Afternoon we walk to the surrounding villages. Dinner and overnight on the Thai’s traditional house-on-stilts. This evening you have chance to enjoy the local dance and music (optional)

*DAY 4: MAI CHAU - HANOI [B, L] (luxury private tours vietnam)*
If today is Sunday we will drive 1 hour further to enter a weekend market at Xa Linh where you can see many ethnic minorities gather around for trading. It is very colorful market with the presentation of the Red and Green Hmong. After lunch we return to Hanoi. Overnight in Hanoi.


*DAY 5: HANOI - HALONG BAY [B, L, D] (Vietnam Luxury Tour)*
We have private transport to Halong Bay with stops on the way for photos and visiting a humanity centre. The drive takes about 4 hours to get to Halong harbor. Embark a traditional junk boat around noon. Seafood lunch will be served on board while cruising across many beautiful islands. In the afternoon, visit to a limestone cave. Overnight on boat.

*DAY 6: HALONG BAY - HANOI - OVERNIGHT TRAIN TO HUE [B, L, D]* 
Wake up early in the morning if you would like to enjoy beautiful sunrise at the bay. Have some coffee and cakes for a small breakfast while the crew is pulling the anchor up for more cruise other parts of the bay. Have a brunch on boat before reaching the pier, get back to Hanoi for dinner and hop on a night train to Hue. Overnight train.

*DAY 7: HUE CITY TOUR [B, L] (luxury vietnam tours vacations)*
Arrive in Hue in the morning, transfer to your hotel for breakfast. Free on your own for the rest of the morning. Afternoon, we will tour around Hue Forbidden City. The great value of this ancient landmark is the royal architectural complex, which has been officially recognized by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site. Following with a walk around Dong Ba Market where you can learn more about local’s life. Enjoy shopping here. Royal dinner would be great experience in the imperial city. Overnight in Hue.

*DAY 8: HUE - HOI AN [B, L] (luxury private tours vietnam)*
After your breakfast, walk to the boat wharf for a cruise on charming Perfume River, Visit Thien Mu pagoda and Tu Duc tombs. In the afternoon, drive to Hanoi with a stop at Cham museum. Overnight in Hoi An

*DAY 9: HOI AN RELAXATION [B, L] (luxury tour in vietnam)*
Spend half a day for tour of little Hoi An. Tour includes Phuc Kien assembly hall, Japanese recovered bridge and one of the most famous old houses in town, Tan Ky house. The rest of the day is yours to relax on the beach or visit to some of the famous tailors of the town where you can have your cloths made! Dinner and overnight in Hoi An

*DAY 10: HOI AN - NHA TRANG [B, L]*
Morning departure for Da Nang city for a short flight to Nha Trang. Upon arrival, transfer directly to Whale Island where you are going to make your first night dive. After dinner, take your motor boat to the Whale island dive site area called Van Phong Bay, an absolutely untouched place where we are sure you will have a good Vietnam dive experience. Overnight in Whale Island.

[B]DAY 11: WHALE ISLAND RELAXATION * ( luxury vietnam tours vacations)*
Your free day in Whales island for relaxing. You can also optionally enjoy some resort facilities such as wind surfing, kayaking, fishing or just relax on the white sandy beach in front of your bungalow. Dinner and overnight in Whale Island.

*DAY 12: WHALE ISLAND - NHA TRANG [B, L] (
Vietnam Luxury Tour)*
Breakfast at the resort. Get your speed boat to return to the mainland for departure to Nha Trang – beautiful beach city. Check into hotel. Afternoon accompanied by our guide do a short city tour. Visit Long Son pagoda, Dam market before we experience a mud bath in the afternoon at Suoi Ba mud bath centre. Overnight in Nha Trang.


*DAY 13: NHA TRANG BOAT TRIP [B, L]*
Option 1: DISCOVER NHATRANG BAY BY SPEEDBOAT
Visit to: Tri Nguyen Aquarium - Tranh Beach - Mun Marine Park - Fishing Village - Con Se Tre Village

Nha Trang is famous for the beautiful islands that surround this resort city. If you haven't yet taken a boat trip out into the clear waters of the South China Sea, then this is your opportunity to truly see Nha Trang. Clear water with excellent visibility make the snorkeling and diving at Hon Mun a must.
Also on the tour is a stop at the uniquely fashioned Tri Nguyen Aquarium, crafted like a barnacle covered pirate ship. Enjoy a stop at your own private beach, where water sports are available. Not to be missed is docking alongside one of the floating fishing villages, to see where the city's freshest catch are caught.

Option 2: ISLAND BBQ PICNIC - Visit an Untouched Island - Nha Trang

The Beach is yours! White sand beneath your feet and a BBQ lunch prepared just for you and your loved one. Have this secluded island to yourself and spend a romantic day just for two. Very well organized by our professional and friendly staff. Relaxing & Enjoying your all day & own beach. Transfer to your hotel. Overnight in Nha Trang.


*DAY 14: NHA TRANG - SAIGON - CU CHI TUNNELS [B, L]*
Transfer to the airport for the short morning flight to Saigon. Get picked up at the airport, transfer to the hotel for rest. Lunch on your own. Afternoon followed by the journey to Cu Chi Tunnels - 50 kilometers west of Saigon. It is used to be the iron land of VC during Vietnam War. The tunnel created from French war but getting widen and famous in Vietnam War. Upon arrival; we have a short documentary film about Cu Chi before enjoying a trip around the revolutionary base. The local tour guide will help you to understand the underground living condition then. You will also have chance to head to the real tunnel. The tunnel now is opened for tourists but they still keep some original part for sightseeing. Back to Saigon in the late afternoon. Overnight in Saigon.

*DAY 15: SAIGON - PHU QUOC ISLAND [B, L]*
A short flight takes you to Phu Quoc Island where you will dive in the afternoon. Transfer to your hotel. Meet your instructor and get full information about this paradise island and your dive sites. All afternoon is your dive experience in Phu Quoc. Dinner and overnight in Phu Quoc.

*DAY 16: PHU QUOC RELAXATION [ B, L, D]*
Buffet breakfast, we then departure to visit fish sauce factory, Khu Tuong pepper garden and Cau Castle. Back to the resort to have lunch. Visit Southern Islet: Sao beach, Phu quoc former prison, An Thoi port, the pearl-cultivating farm. Getting on Saigon–Phuquoc boat equipped with neon's, nets, fishing rods… to go fishing and squid-fishing. The fishing time begins at the sunset and the squid-fishing at night. Enjoying grilled seafood and having dinner on boat. Back to the resort. overnight in Phu Quoc.

*DAY 17: PHU QUOC - SAIGON [B, D]*
Buffet breakfast. Free for shopping at Duong Dong market. Check- out. Transfer to the airport for the flight back to Saigon. Check in the hotel. Rest at leisure. Farewell dinner on a well-lit ship in Saigon River. Overnight in Saigon.

*Day 18: Departure (B)*
Breakfast at hotel. Free time at leisure until get transferred to the airport for the departure flight or carry on with more Travel Authentic Asia’s special interests

© 2009 Custom Vietnam Travel Co., Ltd - All Rights Reserved
International Tour Operator License No: 01- 472/2012/TCDL - GPLHQT
Tel: +84.4.371 85750; Hotline: +84.977102103
Fax: +84.4.371 85750
Email: info@.com
Website: Tour in Vietnam
Office: No 116/32/76 An Duong, Tay Ho, Hanoi, Vietnam

----------


## ryanhollmans

Vietnam is an awesome travel destination for everyone. There are many beautiful and eye catching places available in Vietnam for watching and enjoying purpose. People should visit this amazing place for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

So can say that will travel across the country in Vietnam within 18 days already. This is great.

----------

